
We Need Central Bank Digital Currency - treeder
https://medium.com/@treeder/why-we-need-central-bank-digital-currencies-cbdc-60c8660dae05
======
numpad0
Instead of the central bank issuing new digital token(the ones you can’t
touch), they can print a physical dollar bills(one you can touch) in markets.
These bill will live on credit card payment networks and you are semi free to
do with them as you wish.

Fiat currency as it is is already virtual enough. There’s no need to have
blockchain involved.

What Bitcoin provided solution for is initial coin distribution problem, which
its answer was mining rewards, and very little else.

~~~
treeder
I think you missed most of the points in the post. To address your points
which are well covered in the post (I'm guessing you didn't read it):

1) Printing bills is very expensive 2) Credit card payment networks are also
very, very expensive (2.5-3.5% or more of every transaction) 3) Billions of
people can't get credit cards. 4) How do you send printed bills around the
world?

